# Value On Early 1980's  Redline And Parts Please



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2016)

Please give me a price range on these parts.  I'm not going to build the bike and will be selling these soon.  Thank you
The crank has the incorrect arm on the non-drive side.  I need a breakdown of selling prices for the Crank, bottom bracket, Frame and fork with brakes and seat clamp (1983) and rimset.  I also have a chromoly Tange seat post.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2016)

@larock65 @Joe Buffardi


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2016)

I also need help with the tires, stem and bars.  The bars are stamped Leadtec, the tire would be for display only.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 10, 2016)

gotta ask chris do you sleep?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2016)

tech549 said:


> gotta ask chris do you sleep?




Ahhhhh............Nope!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 12, 2016)

Somebody?  I need to list these for sale soon


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 12, 2016)

$150 on the gold 7C rims, they look lime UKAI
Redline frame and fork $250
Tires will need to be seen in person when I go over to see you I can get a better idea.
Tange seat post $50
Cranks $65 with bottom bracket
Bars junk
Stem?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Joe.  I paid $380 and was wondering if there was even that in them.  I'm just wanting to recoup my money.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Sep 19, 2016)

yeah, you got a fair deal for sure. you should make a little money


----------



## 4130chromoly (Sep 19, 2016)

what are the brakes and size cranks?


----------



## 4130chromoly (Sep 19, 2016)

I like the wheels, send me a message if they haven't sold.


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Is the headset stamped Tange?
If so, and if it's not mangled, it could be worth $30-40.

Also, is that a Dia Compe brake? Also, is there a lever and cable?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2016)

I haven't listed anything.  I've been too busy.  I know the cranks are 170 and I think the brakes are knockoff?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2016)

I just checked.  The brakes look to be a no name thing.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2016)

4130chromoly said:


> I like the wheels, send me a message if they haven't sold.



Give me a call 9518093962


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 20, 2016)

Stuff will be going on eBay today unless someone wants it here


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Sep 22, 2016)

id be interested in the cranks


----------

